# Zeigerinstrument



## oliverlorenz (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Zeigerinstrument das ähnlich aussieht wie z.B. ein Tacho und die Funktion einer ProgrssBar hat für VB.Net.
Weiß jemand wo man so etwas bekommt ?


----------



## StefanK (29 Juni 2009)

*Schau mal hier...*

Hi, hier gibt's jede Menge:
www.codeproject.com
Dort suchst du einfach nach "Gauge".
Gruß
Stefan


----------

